# Roelly Winklaar Shoulders and Traps Routine In Oxygen Gym



## Viking (Jun 17, 2019)

2019 Roelly Winklaar Shoulders and Traps Routine In Oxygen Gym Kuwait with Coach Ahmad Askar - YouTube


----------



## Victory (Jun 20, 2019)

Very standard workout. He is so big it must be hard for him just to move around. His arms are some of the biggest of all time.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

Freak of freaks


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 27, 2019)

Genetically superior for this sport of bodybuilding! ROELLY is amazing!


----------



## Viking (Jun 27, 2019)

Victory said:


> Very standard workout. He is so big it must be hard for him just to move around. His arms are some of the biggest of all time.



He probably has deload days as I have seen him lift some huge weights in the past. His size definitely impacts the way he moves. I bet he his on a huge amount of growth as well as he always seems tired to me.



ASHOP said:


> Genetically superior for this sport of bodybuilding! ROELLY is amazing!



100% fact. One of the best pairs of arms of all time. One of the freakiest guys to ever step on stage as well!


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 8, 2019)

I would love to train in that gym! Cool video. As posted nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## odin (Jul 10, 2019)

He probably has the most impressive arms of all time. But he always looks half a sleep in all his videos. It's either all the hgh or he is high or both!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 17, 2019)

odin said:


> He probably has the most impressive arms of all time. But he always looks half a sleep in all his videos. It's either all the hgh or he is high or both!



I've noticed that look too! Funny you should mention it, thought I was the only that noticed.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 8, 2019)

Nothing out of the ordinary but it's definitely working 


ROELLY WINKLAAR 6 Weeks Out: BIGGEST EVER? - YouTube


----------



## Viking (Aug 14, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary but it's definitely working
> 
> ROELLY WINKLAAR 6 Weeks Out: BIGGEST EVER? - YouTube



I saw this pic the other day! It's the same every year with his crazy mirror pics but with Phil and Shaun out he does have a chance to win the O if he comes in at his all time best.


----------



## Viking (Aug 14, 2019)

odin said:


> He probably has the most impressive arms of all time. But he always looks half a sleep in all his videos. It's either all the hgh or he is high or both!





ASHOP said:


> I've noticed that look too! Funny you should mention it, thought I was the only that noticed.



I noticed as well. In all of his videos he sounds like he has just woke up. He must be permanently stoned


----------



## SURGE (Aug 26, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary but it's definitely working
> 
> ROELLY WINKLAAR 6 Weeks Out: BIGGEST EVER? - YouTube



He gets bigger every year. Even more impressive is the waist control he has now.


----------



## Viking (Oct 5, 2019)

SURGE said:


> He gets bigger every year. Even more impressive is the waist control he has now.



What he done to his waist was remarkable but it was a bad showing this year at the Olympia. Hopefully he can redeem himself next year.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 5, 2019)

Viking said:


> What he done to his waist was remarkable but it was a bad showing this year at the Olympia. Hopefully he can redeem himself next year.



None of the guys were as conditioned as they should be. I'd like to see ROELLY really dialed in. Thin skin, tight waist, striations


----------



## jameskotler (Oct 15, 2019)

*Roelly*

Roelly Winklaar is quite ***inent body builder, and he always comes up with great routines. Love to see him always


----------



## Viking (Oct 27, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> None of the guys were as conditioned as they should be. I'd like to see ROELLY really dialed in. Thin skin, tight waist, striations



If he done that this year he would have easily been My Olympia. He always seems to come in off at every show. It's hard to dial in that much mass. It doesn't help that most of the big guys are probably loading using massive doses of insulin and carbs.


----------

